# Kang



## Roshini

How is the word 'kang' used in a sentence? Is it from the word ka, which means you? That if we were to have another word beside ka then we should add a 'ng' due to ka, a is a vowel? Some examples please. Thanks.
The online dictionary does not provide appropriate/ less examples.


----------



## Chriszinho85

> Is it from the word ka, which means you?


 Yes, it comes from the word "ka." I think it's usually a combination of "ka + ng." Here's an example: "Huwag kang pumunta diyan." Which means "Don't go there."



> The online dictionary does not provide appropriate/ less examples.


 Using any search engine like google helps a lot. Just put in a search for the word you're looking for along with another Tagalog word and a bunch of examples will usually come up. If you have more questions, you can post any example here in the forum.

Hope to have been of help.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Thanks alot. For pumunta, is it present tense/past tense? What about pupunta? E.g, 'saan ka pupunta?' why don't we say, 'saan ka pumunta?' Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Roshini said:
			
		

> Oh ok. Thanks alot. For pumunta, is it present tense/past tense? What about pupunta? E.g, 'saan ka pupunta?' why don't we say, 'saan ka pumunta?' Thanks in advance.


 I think "pumunta" in my example is just used as an infinitive. "pumunta" can be used as an infinitive or as past tense.

"pupunta" would be in the future tense.  "Saan ka pupunta?" means "Where are you going?" or "Where will you go?"  

"Saan ka pumunta?" in this case would be past tense.  "Where did you go?"

Another example of "pumunta" being used as an infinitive is "Ayokong pumunta sa bahay niya." "I don't want go to his/her house."

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Oh ya. Loads of help. Thanks again for your help and time. Maraming salamat po.  Oh ya. Does sana also mean 'what for?' I got it from one of the soaps airing here. Normally what for is - para ano, right?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Roshini said:
			
		

> Does sana also mean 'what for?' I got it from one of the soaps airing here. Normally what for is - para ano, right?


  "Sana" does not also mean "what for."  And I believe "para ano" can be used to say "what for."  Hopefully a native speaker can back this up...

Chris


----------



## ashe

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> "Sana" does not also mean "what for." And I believe "para ano" can be used to say "what for." Hopefully a native speaker can back this up...
> 
> Chris


 
"para ano" can be used for "what for", although posed as a question, filipinos usually say "para saan". "sana" means "hopefully".

hope this helps!


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. now I get it. Salamat po. But doesn't saan means where? And if I were to say, 'I hope that this will not happen again.' can I say 'Sana ko..........'? which is correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashe

Roshini said:
			
		

> Oh ok. now I get it. Salamat po. But doesn't saan means where? And if I were to say, 'I hope that this will not happen again.' can I say 'Sana ko..........'? which is correct? Thanks in advance.


 
yup, "saan" means "where", but in this context, it means "it's for what". i guess it actually pertains to where you're going to use it for; hence "para saan".

"i hope that this will not happen again" is "sana hindi na ito mangyari/maulit". "mangyari" essentially means "happen", while maulit means "happen again". no need to put in ko in this case since by saying "sana", it becomes obvious that it is your wish/hope.

hope this helps.


----------



## Roshini

Sige. Salamat po. If I were to say 'Mary ,I have to go.' - Mary,kailangan ko na umalis. Is that correct? Can we use the word kailangan? Are there other uses for kailangan as well? Thanks


----------

